# 47 column for R. fantasticus



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I just planted my 47 column for my standard fantasticus. Enjoy the photos:

I tried to make a very bright upper section for some of my higher light orchids, and a shady bottom have for the Full Shade orchids. I wish I could get better pics of my vivs, the flash washes them out and the non flash puts so many dark nooks.... Anyone have ideas, i'm using a nikon DSLR D70s with the kit 18-70mm 3.5f?









Pleurothallis corniculata









Leptotes bicolor - I will get some closeups of the flowers once they open in the next few days, very unique, brassovola type foliage.









Restrepia brachypus (aka R. striata)









Pleurothallis alata ( i need to put a dime by him, the entire plant is about the size of a quarter!









Oncidium hybrid - interesting flowers









Dendrobium faciferum - Very unique plant!









Dendrobium quadrifida (aka P. longissima) I can't wait for this to bloom!









Here is the plant list:

Orchids:
Dendrobium faciferum
Dendrobium unicum
Encyclia (Dinema) polyboulbon
Lepotes bicolor
Maxillaria costaricensis
Maxillaria shepeardii
Oncidium hybrid unk
Paphiopedilum primulinum
Pleurothallis alata
Pleurothallis corniculata
Pleruothallis quadirifida
Restrepia antennifera
Restrepia brachypus
Zootrophion dayanum

Non Orchids:
Begonia bowerii
Begonia rex hybrid 1
Begonia rex hybrid 2
Columnea unk sp's X 2
Peperomia glabella
Peperomia verschafelltii
Peperomia pecuniifolia
Peperomia unk
Pilea grandiflora
Selaginella Erythropus
Selaginella plana
Selaginella serpens
Cissus amazonicus
Dragontail fern
Unk miniature fern (fronds <1")

Probably a few others i need to write down. Thanks for looking

ed parker


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That's beautiful, Ed!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That tank looks fantastic! lol... get it? Really though, it looks great... lovin all the orchids!


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

That is really nicely done! Thank you for sharing. I have the same issue with my pictures turning out really dark in the bottom, I just try to shoot only in RAW, and edit the brightness just enough to see everything.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Another really sweet tank. Is that peperomia prostrata in the very top section of the viv? You dont have it listed, so it might be lable as something else. Im amazed at how large and dense the leaves are compared with my pep. prostrata.

And for viv pics, try shooting on a tripod. I have been meaning to try exposure bracketing for tank shots, but havent gotten around to it yet. And yes as Dreamcatcher said, shoot raw then bump up the darks/shadows, then turn down the highlights a bit. The greens are a little blown out and over saturated. There is just a huge difference in lighting so it makes for tough shooting!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Beautiful viv! Love the plant selection. Please update this often.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I'll have to play with the photo's a little more. I haven't tried bracketing on it yet, but that might be the ticket. 

The peperomia is actually listed as : Pep. orba variegata. I am thinking it is prostrata though. THe leaves are quite a bit larger than most of the prostrata that I have worked with in the past. It is a very interesting plant though.

Thanks for all the comments, I am pleased with it, even if it does have a $200 orchid bill right now....... I need to start spending more on the frogs than the plants I guess 

Ed Parker


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Gorgeous viv right there, I have found the plants and finding searching for the plants almost as much fun and enjoyable as the frogs. Almost.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I love that Pleuro. longissima! I have it n my 20 hex and it does amazing! 
Beautiful viv.


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful viv. As for the photography, I recommend using a tripod and/or using HDR photography. Most HDR shots you'll see on the internet will be way overdone, but when used subtly, it can produce great pictures, especially when there is a lot of contrast between light and dark areas.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome build!

Excellent planning regarding the light distribution. Its darker toward the bottom but not deleteriously so. That should yield some great blooms! The fern is a unique one too. Haven't seen that one available before. Very cool tank!


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Stunning! Very well done - be sure and give us updates.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

All that I can say is wow! That is one of the best looking vivs I've seen anywhere. Keep up the good work and be sure to share after it has matured for a few months.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet viv, great work! how many fants are you putting in there?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments, i am rather pleased with how this turned out. I do have to say it looks 10x better in person though than the pics i got .

I have 4 fantasticus that are 6-10 months old right now that will be going in there in a month or 2.


----------



## joshct (Mar 31, 2011)

amazing setup i like all the orchids


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

leptotes bicolor opened 6 buds the 2nd day in the viv


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Really digging this vivarium. I love how verdant it is.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> I tried to make a very bright upper section for some of my higher light orchids, and a shady bottom have for the Full Shade orchids. I wish I could get better pics of my vivs, the flash washes them out and the non flash puts so many dark nooks.... Anyone have ideas, i'm using a nikon DSLR D70s with the kit 18-70mm 3.5f?


Do you use Adobe Lightroom? If not I'd recommend getting it. It has lots of exposure adjustments and one of them is called "fill light" which essentially brightens the areas in shadow.

If you have any student or teacher friends talk to them. They get INSANE deals on it.

Oh and as a side note this is one of the best looking vivs I've seen. Nice job!


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

VicSkimmr said:


> Do you use Adobe Lightroom? If not I'd recommend getting it. It has lots of exposure adjustments and one of them is called "fill light" which essentially brightens the areas in shadow.
> 
> If you have any student or teacher friends talk to them. They get INSANE deals on it.
> 
> Oh and as a side note this is one of the best looking vivs I've seen. Nice job!


Not to jack the thread, but would you recommend lightroom over photoshop? I used to have CS3 and was looking into getting the new version. I'd primarily use it to edit photos, I don't really do any graphic design so most of those PS features are lost on me.

And that is an awseome looking tank! Those pics are definitely going in my big "viv idea pile" for when I actually have the room for a large display tank.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Just for editing pics? Yeah I'd suggest Lightroom over Photoshop. Lightroom takes all the photoshop photo editing stuff and turns it into sliders. It's also really good for photo management. The only thing it can't do is major editing, it can clone and heal but that's it.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

ed,

is this the vert tank that was hardscaped but otherwise vacant next to your 110 last time I was up there?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

SmackoftheGods said:


> ed,
> 
> is this the vert tank that was hardscaped but otherwise vacant next to your 110 last time I was up there?


Yes it is


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Great looking set-up!! I am sure your fants are going to love it! Most of my terrarium pics I use no flash, a tripod and try to maximize the exposure time(usually a few seconds) by increasing the f stop. Photo editing software helps too. I find full tank shots to be some of the most challenging pics. It is very hard to do a terrarium justice by photo. 

Great plant selection! Make sure to update this thread in a year or so with some pics.

Keith


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

ha ha, will do . Hopefully by then i have some little baby fants hopping around the bottom . 

Thanks again for the amazing frogs keith  they are doing very well and I can't wait to get them in here!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Almost a month into it!

Ed Parker


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Stunning vivarium.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Really nice Ed! It looks really busy, I bet your frogs are hard to spot in there.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow.... This is one of my favorites that I've seen.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

damn thats nice!!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That is awesome!

Any more new pictures?


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

that tank is gorgeous i love the large amount of different plants makes it look very natural.


----------

